
Net Neutrality Is Just the Beginning - phowat
https://jacobinmag.com/2017/11/net-neutrality-fcc-ajit-pai-monopoly/
======
redbeard0x0a
> By last count over 20 million people signed petitions or wrote to the FCC
> about this issue.

Currently, if you wanted to write a message to one of the Commissioners using
the FCC Website, you will only be able to send a message to the Pro Net
Neutrality commissioners. The republican ones show a 403 forbidden error when
trying to send them a message using the FCC Website's contact form.

You can see for yourself:
[https://www.fcc.gov/about/leadership](https://www.fcc.gov/about/leadership)
\- then click the Email link. Pai, O'Rielly and Carr's forms will all return a
403 error, while Clyburn and Rosenworcel contact forms work properly.

------
juanmirocks
I don't care -- And seriously, do other people care in this community?

People make up new terms and adhere new meanings to old terms all the time.
For simplicity.

And it is obvious that crypto(currencies) != cryptography.

Finally, for a neophyte, that doesn't really know what cryptography is, both
cryptocurrency and crypto will sound about the same.

